# Pike island



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Any locals know how the river looks.I'm going to head there Thurs morning says forecasted at around 20 ft.22ft right now.didn't know how accurate it is..as long as I can get on the pier and not to much junk floating.I'll be driving an hour and half.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

That's what I have










Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's ugly in the pike island pool

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Bad Bub said:


> It's ugly in the pike island pool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


As in junk floating?

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

vib-E said:


> As in junk floating?
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


As of yesterday not much in the way of debris. But running fast and brown

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Bad Bub said:


> As of yesterday not much in the way of debris. But running fast and brown
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Perfect..that won't stop me...thanks for letting me know.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Is the pier out of the water?

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

vib-E said:


> Is the pier out of the water?
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Water is on the pier at 22’...........muddy and flowing hard. Debris could be a toss up depending on what gates are open.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Reason I asked..cause when the graph said 20 before the peir was submerged when I showed up.lol


ChampioNMan said:


> Water is on the pier at 22’...........muddy and flowing hard. Debris could be a toss up depending on what gates are open.


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Reason I asked..cause when the graph said 20 before the peir was submerged when I showed up.lol
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


If you are driving 1 1/2 hrs I wouldn't make the trip. Pier has water on it around 20 ft. May well be a wasted trip....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

2 of us were at the NC dam yesterday afternoon,,,, water was very stained, about 8" vis.
The water at NC was well below the 4th tie-off,,, that means that it's TOO LOW for good fishing there.
We want all of the gaits open.
Friend 'WESTPOINT' was there also,,, neither of us caught a fish.
I only had 5 hits in the first 1/2 hr, around 3:30,,, nothing after!?????
They were dragging the baits IN towards shore. Fatheads.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

A lot of debris....cpl guys caught 2.I had two hits so far..









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats basically what its looked like since October down there. Can't tell ya the last time it was under 17'. A lot of debris has been building up too. The rain yesterday has it going back up over 24' i believe. Thats been the story of the year at Pike. Hope 2019 treats us better.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

vib-E said:


> A lot of debris....cpl guys caught 2.I had two hits so far.. Great pic vib-E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Well I skipped the river and headed to Erie..here's some Erie jumbos...









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Job!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

2 of us hit a PA feeder yesterday evening,,, 1 hr before the storm hit.
I was dragging floater jigs with fatheads,,, he was tossing rubber,,,,, all kinds.
Neither of us got a hit, but he got two snags! 
I don't know, if that's better than NOTHING? :<(


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

vib-E said:


> Well I skipped the river and headed to Erie..here's some Erie jumbos...
> That's quite the fishing report. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

